# anyone know goya guitars?



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

a guy offered me one in trade. he says it looks like the one on the right in this pic

Vintage Goya Guitars

i cant find any info with google other than a few threads suggesting they were once owned by martin? 
the inlay on the headstock looks familiar but i cant place it. 

i'm trying to figure out the value of it, and if it is worth going to look at, and how it compares to my guitar, value - wise. any info you guys can share would be appreciated


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Japanese I believe. I've seen a few very nice examples.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a few links from jedistar...

El-Goya guitars, Goya guitars, Goya mandolins, Goya serial numbers, Goya catalogs

Vintage Goya Guitars

Catalogues...

Vintage Goya Guitars


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Goya ads used to show up in music mags in the 60's, and while certainly not in the same league as the major brands, they were on about the same level as Kay, Eko, Teisco, Egmond, Kent, Hagstrom, etc. I mean, who wouldn't want one of these babies? Vintage Goya Guitars

or one of these: Vintage Goya Guitars


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Goya ads used to show up in music mags in the 60's, and while certainly not in the same league as the major brands, they were on about the same level as Kay, Eko, Teisco, Egmond, Kent, Hagstrom, etc. I mean, who wouldn't want one of these babies? Vintage Goya Guitars
> 
> or one of these: Vintage Goya Guitars


The skinny head stock is sure different but I kind of like it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> a guy offered me one in trade. he says it looks like the one on the right in this pic
> 
> Vintage Goya Guitars
> 
> ...


A good friend of mine owned (maybe still owns) that exact model. His was a really nice guitar.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For many years my prime electric was a Goya Strat copy with a detailed dragon carved in the body. It had a couple of issues, like a sometimes weak 6th string, and the original 3 position switch was crap (replaced with the usual new 5 position switch), but it was otherwise a fine playing axe with good Strat-like tones. I regret dealing it and though I have a vague idea where it is, second hand communications indicate the current owner will not part with it for any amount of money. Ther are a lot of Goya models, many of them very good players. Always worth consideration.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, it seems you folks generally like them. that's a good sign, but i am at a loss as to how i would asses the value of it. 
normally i would rely on google or ebay completed listings. they both come up empty.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Cheezy: I apologize for not getting back to you sooner. I looked up the value and they are only worth $10.00. You can double check the value here at www.steadfastlyguitars.com.

However, being a fellow GC member, I will help you with your loss and give you $50.00 or 5 times the value. When is a good time to come and show you my good will and pick it up?
















No, that's ok; you don't have to thank me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, a random act of.....kindness. Yeah, that's the ticket.

kindness.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Cheezy: I apologize for not getting back to you sooner. I looked up the value and they are only worth $10.00. You can double check the value here at www.steadfastlyguitars.com.
> 
> However, being a fellow GC member, I will help you with your loss and give you $50.00 or 5 times the value. When is a good time to come and show you my good will and pick it up?
> 
> ...



good of you to look out for me that way. having freinds is awesome. but someone is offering the goya for my kramer. i'd have to be nuttier than i already am to trade the lumie for a $10 geetar hahahaha


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool - used to have a Goya acoustic 20 years ago - didn't know they made electrics. As far as I can recall the acoustics were a similar line to the Sigma guitars which also used to be owned by Martin. No experience with the electrics obviously, but my acoustic was reasonably well put together guitar with a nice neck. If you do the deal, be sure to post some pics and a review.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Found this link. Hope it helps.

The guitar brand name "Goya" existed from the mid 1950's to 1996. Nylon and steel string acoustic and acoustic/electric guitars, hollow body electric guitars, solidbody electric guitars and basses, thinline electric archtops guitars, banjos, mandolins and amplifiers. The Goya brand name was initially used by Hershman Musical Instrument Company of New York City, New York, in mid 1950's for acoustic guitars made in Sweden by Levin, particularly known for its classical guitars.

NOTE: As best I can tell, "Goya" brand guitars were made starting in 1954 and ending in 1996. The Goya brand name was initially used by the Hershman Musical Instrument Company of New York (Goya Guitars Inc.). The "Goya" name comes from Francisco Jose de Goya, the famous 18th century Spanish painter known as the father of modern art (Francisco drew a lot of Spanish guitar players too). The distribution for Goya guitars went from Hershman to Kustom Electronics Inc. in 1970 and then over to Dude Inc. (both of Chanute, Kansas) in late 1972 as best I can tell. Most of the acoustic guitars during this perion (1954-1973) were handmade in Sweden by the Levin company (I believe the possible exceptions were the G-50 models made in the USA based on descriptions in some of my Goya catalogs). The Goya brand then went to Martin Guitars in 1974 (the same year they acquired Levin) and lasted until 1996. These Goya guitars were made in Japan, Korea and Taiwan (I've never seen a Martin "Goya" that said made in Sweden).


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have 2 Goya Rangemasters. 1 I have located parts for just have not purchased them. The other is Complete and from California. They are both good guitars both need fret replacements and new strings. So from what i get from the one its good but needs work.
Dan


----------



## MichelJosephCardin (Sep 9, 2020)

I sold my Goya 80 for 350$ 20 years back; not knowing what I had. Rare one it seems; Three Guitars Kirt Cobain's one sold for 86000$ and regular one goes for 25000


----------



## MichelJosephCardin (Sep 9, 2020)

April Wine's Electric Jews album cover is a red Goya.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a Goya nylon. Solid top and laminate back and sides. It's a very nice sounding guitar. I think mine is Korean made.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Internet photos, not mine. This is either my former Goya or one exactly like it. I dealt it in the early '90s I think. Love those saddles, LOL.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

MichelJosephCardin said:


> April Wine's Electric Jews album cover is a red Goya.


I do believe that's "Electric Jewels". Only a few letters difference, but I guess the same could be said for "Electric Ewes". The aforementioned red sparkle wonder is shown unobscured by graphics on page 66 of the current issue of _Vintage Guitar_ magazine, which you can read online.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

Had a Goya L5 copy in the 80s. Traded it for a Guild flat top. I still regret trading the Goya. Great guitar.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

> anyone know goya guitars?


No. But hum a few bars and I'll pick it up.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

This is my 1965 Levin made Goya G10. Solid woods, nothing fancy, nitro finish that is doing a natural relic on an originally low dollar classical/folk guitar.


----------



## ronaldcowboy (Sep 7, 2021)

bw66 said:


> A good friend of mine owned (maybe still owns) that exact model. His was a really nice guitar.


----------



## ronaldcowboy (Sep 7, 2021)

cheezyridr said:


> a guy offered me one in trade. he says it looks like the one on the right in this pic
> 
> Vintage Goya Guitars
> 
> ...


Around 1977, my father gave me this wonderful Goya guitar brand-new buy from Steve's Music in Montreal Qc, and since that time, this guitar has never failed. I go to luthiers regularly and the neck NEVER move (worked) even at temperatures of -40. When I was going to do "shows" in the great Canadian North. It always had an "incredible" sound ... sustain to make a Gibson LesPaul blush. The problem is that people do not know this model ... not even the co. Goya! Neither did Co. Martin, who bought the Co. Goya in the 1970s ... myself, I NEVER saw this guitar in ANY magazine, show, video, etc. I've searched the Net for a good 15 years ... no guitar like it !! The only one that looks like him, these the "Ibanez Artist 2672" My conclusion would be: that a Japanese luthier (with the initials: WB) before the factory closed, would have decided to make a last one with class, because we can see that there is a big difference quality and "look" with other electric Goya before. I would never trade this guitar for any guitar in the world !! Regardless of the price. ;-)
Here is a link where I play an instrumental piece with this guitar:


----------



## ronaldcowboy (Sep 7, 2021)

cheezyridr said:


> a guy offered me one in trade. he says it looks like the one on the right in this pic
> 
> Vintage Goya Guitars
> 
> ...


My first Pro guitar, gift from my dad in 1977. Goya 1977 built by Martin Co. in Japan who would (in time) have bought the Goya subsidiary. So one of the last series ... very limited! The articulation of the long tenon neck gives it an incredible "sustain"! All parts are original and high quality !! The Japanese luthier made a "mix" model of an Ibanez Artist 2672 and 2617 (models from the 1970s)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ronaldcowboy said:


> My first Pro guitar, gift from my dad in 1977. Goya 1977 built by Martin Co. in Japan who would (in time) have bought the Goya subsidiary. So one of the last series ... very limited! The articulation of the long tenon neck gives it an incredible "sustain"! All parts are original and high quality !! The Japanese luthier made a "mix" model of an Ibanez Artist 2672 and 2617 (models from the 1970s)
> View attachment 378858
> View attachment 378859


that's gorgeous


----------

